# Beethoven quartets



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Presto Classical emailed me the news: "Belcea Quartet launch their Beethoven cycle". The first volume's contents indicate that each CD will contain quartets from multiple 'periods' rather than in sequence.

I do not recall hearing anything by this ensemble. Presto is (of course) enthusiastic; any opinions here?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'd find the sequencing problematic, if I was interested, which I'm not. I found them too in-your-face...even trying to slam dunk gentle Op. 18. Not that it matters, but their price-point's a little high for Zig-Zag, isn't it? :tiphat:


----------

